# Any Kenpo Schools in Houston, Texas?



## masherdong

Hi, I was wondering if there are any American Kenpo schools in Houston, Texas.  Please let me know if there are.

Thanks.


----------



## Mark Weiser

Hey I know you LOL! You could have asked me earlier lol. Anyway here ya go 

School Name:American Kenpo ConsultingAddress:Houston, TXPhone:281-343-0581Head Instructor / Rank:Terry McCord, 2nd Degree Black BeltStyle:Ed Parker's American Kenpo, Paul Mills
http://www.kenpoconsulting.com/  Here is his website

Here someone close to Houston TX

School Name:Tracy's Kenpo KarateAddress:Dance Center
4411 Gollihar
Corpus Christi, TX 78411Phone:361-854-6528Head Instructor / Rank:Richard Castillo, 4th Deg. Black BeltStyle:Tracy's Kenpo
Here is his website  http://www.tracyskenpocc.com/main.html

School Name:Kenpo Karate: The Martial WayAddress:6100 Fairdale Ln. #8 
Houston, TX 77057Phone:713-784-3237Head Instructor / Rank:Jeff Townsend, 2nd Deg. Black BeltStyle:Ed Parker's American KenpoAssociations:IKKADescription:Private instruction by appt. only.


----------



## masherdong

Mark!!!!  What's up?!?!  I didnt know you were on here too!  Anyways, thanks for the info!


----------



## ikenpo

There are a few people that teach various methods of Kenpo in Houston, TX. Corpus is about 4 hrs away, I tried to look up the Jeff Townsend guy when I first moved here 12 yrs ago and never could find him. Mr. McCord is here, Mr. Smith, Mr. Braughton, My self and maybe a few other sleepers I'm not aware of. You can see a list of those that I know in the Houston area and throughout Texas at my website.

www.houstonkenpo.com

my email address and phone number are listed on there as well...

Kind Regards, Jason Bugg


----------



## masherdong

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Kenpoist

There is also a kenpo school in Spring Texas, if that is closer.  Kenpo Taijutsu (EPAK-TRA-CO is base system) with other practical elements added in to the course of instruction. 

Good Luck
www.kenpokaratedojo.com


----------



## masherdong

I live in Alief and Spring is too far.  JBKenpo, where are you located?  I know Mr. McCord is in Sugar Land which is the closest for me.


----------



## ikenpo

masherdong said:
			
		

> I live in Alief and Spring is too far.  JBKenpo, where are you located?  I know Mr. McCord is in Sugar Land which is the closest for me.



SW Houston...

My wife graduated from U of H with a degree in accounting. Mr. Smith lives in the Alief area, right off of Dairy Ashford (and is one of my previous instructors). His system is a variation on the Kenpo base system. My thought is that everything is too far in Houston. I traveled to Spring, TX for training for a couple of years (45 miles each way) twice a week. I had a young man (Steven) that traveled from Humble to train with me each week (before he left for college, and I'm very proud of him), and that had to be 50 miles plus each way. Kenpo and convenience is seldom synonymous (especially in Houston), at least I've never found it to be. I can't promise to be the best or the most convenient, and I won't apologize for gut busting training sessions, but I will provide a non-ego driven environment and a group that is friendly and has good spirit. If you're interested in setting up an interview and our schedules jive, drop me a line. Good luck on your search.  


jb


----------



## masherdong

Can you give more info on Mr. Smith?  What is his school's name?  Phone number?


----------



## ikenpo

masherdong said:
			
		

> Can you give more info on Mr. Smith?  What is his school's name?  Phone number?




"You can see a list of those that I know in the Houston area and throughout Texas at my website."

His number is there....time to put down the mouse and pick up the phone.

Regards, jb


----------



## masherdong

I noticed that after I made that post.  Thanks anyways!


----------



## masherdong

jbkenpo,

I would like to discuss this with you further.  Can you PM me your availability?


----------



## masherdong

I found a couple of people here in Houston.  I wonder are there any others that are lurking on here?


----------



## shane23ss

masherdong said:
			
		

> I found a couple of people here in Houston. I wonder are there any others that are lurking on here?


Hey brother. You know me, right? If you can get in contact with Michael Billings, he knows a lot of Kenpo instructors in TX. He should be able to help.


----------



## masherdong

No, I dont know you.  Who are you and where have I met you before?


J/K - Cool, I will try to contact Mr. Billings and see what he can check out for me.  How are you coming along with Acord?


----------



## shane23ss

masherdong said:
			
		

> No, I dont know you. Who are you and where have I met you before?


Yeah, you do know me.


----------



## masherdong

Ok, you say so. :boing2:


----------

